# Fort Pierce on my mind....



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Heading up to Ft. Pierce in the morning. Going up north of the inlet, hope to find some trout.

If you are going to give me a call, 486-3468 Tampa area code also will be on VHF 68.

White 'yota Avalon & white LT25.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll be in the area too. 561-722-7756
Probably closer to Round Island


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm thinking about heading back up North this Saturday. Anyone care to join?

MATT - When will you be back around?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't until Sunday....gotta work.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> I'm thinking about heading back up North this Saturday.  Anyone care to join?
> 
> MATT - When will you be back around?


Thanks for asking, it means alot. Will be working Friday but would like to get out and fish soon.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Launching at the Round Island ramp at dawn tomorrow morning.

MATT - I lost your number, let me know next time you're headed out!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't forget to leave the cooler at the dock


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Heading up North again. Matt, Justin I'll call you both tonight.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> Heading up North again. Matt, Justin I'll call you both tonight.


Word ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I should be out the 24 & 25th. Got my new push pole and want to test it out....


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I was out today and will be out Monday.


----------

